# "hear angel trumpets and devil trombones"



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

A quiz for the droogs:

Name the lp coverarts you see in the 
film Clockwork Orange in the music shop scene, before Alex comes 
under the Vertigo logo.

The two devotchkas he picks up with the lollypops at the kiosk,he 
passes them already as he starts walking around the arcade.

Five fuzzy worbles to play on yer pittyfull portable picnic players
before the Spiral Vertigo kiosk be:

KEEF HARTLY BAND 'TIME IS NEAR'
RAREBIRD 'AS YOUR MIND FLIES BY'
FREEDOM 'FREEDOM'
PINK FLOYD 'ATOM HEART MOTHER'
TIM BUCKLEY 'LORCA


There are 14 lps on the Island Records rack. Can you make out wot they are?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

2001: A Space Odyssey soundtrack
CSNY - Deja Vu
John Fahey - The Transfiguration Of Blind Joe Death
Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime



The Deacon said:


> KEEF HARTLY BAND 'TIME IS NEAR'


Weirdly, this LP cover--along with others--is hanging on the hallway wall of Dirty Harry's apartment in one of those movies (Magnum Force?)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep, Mungo is where the girlies with the lollys are flippin.

But none of those four were on the Island label.


----------

